
Ultrasonic Motor - camtarn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrasonic_motor
======
camtarn
Some nice example animations here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-Dm-5EfSAk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-Dm-5EfSAk)

